# FreeBSD 7.2 - NAT PROBLEM



## ddclxvi (May 16, 2009)

I would turn to you with the question that FreeBSD is 7.2 RELEASE on an expense we
he blocks the network traffic.
IPFILTER (pass in all, pass out all) and there is not internet in case of IPNAT
the local one is sharing on a network.
I put it up a 6.2 one RELEASE-t the nattolÃ¡s worked promptly with it !!!
MezÅ‘hegyes, 2009.05.16
With respect: NÃ©meth Attila PÃ©ter


----------

